# I need to make 160 mortises ( Loose Tenon )



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

The mortises need to be very accurate is there a jig that will do this ???


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

My shop made jig for loose tenons has cut hundreds of mortises and all are accurate.

More info on what you're doing?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Mortise Pal, if you want to spend money.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Festool's Domino is perfect for your application.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you set on loose tenons? If so the domino would work. I am waiting for the festool patent to expire. Until then I am using a hollow chisel mortiser.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

The multirouter is outstanding but pricey. Worth it though in my opinion.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Are all the mortises going to be the same? If so, a simple router mortising jig works very well. I'm in the middle of making a set of 42 doors requiring 8 mortises each door. Takes about 30 seconds per mortise, including resetting the pieces each mortise.

Such a jig might take about an hour to build.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Go with the domino if you can afford it, or be like me and Pinto and wait until another brand makes them and loses the ridiculous Festool prices.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a hollow chisel mortiser and recently bought the Mortise Pal. I think it is the best thing since sliced bread. It is way better than my mortiser. This review covers everything you need to know. I even used it to make angled mortises for a set of chairs I did. I am a happy camper.


----------

